
Show HN: Thoughts on our Hackathon Project? - squigglydonut
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;textwingman.herokuapp.com&#x2F;<p>Doing a hackathon right now and we&#x27;d really like some feedback on the idea&#x2F;design&#x2F;anything.<p>The idea is called Wingman. WingMan helps people set up amazing dates, and provides on-demand support and situational advice via text.<p>(Zach) Design:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;CcKyG<p>Really just as minimal as possible. I want most of the customer facing UX through text. Anonymity is also important so we&#x27;re not asking for names just location and phone number.<p>(Bobby) Tech:
RoR stack, chose it because wanted to learn RoR a bit better. This invisible app uses Twilio, of course to send users messages and to route messages to our operators. I just finished writing an automated text distribution system that matches operators with user. Currently, it&#x27;s routes messages to operators who are online and who have the least number of messages. However, I currently improving the matching process to match the operators to the users depending on location, likes, and lifestyles.<p>I&#x27;m testing out Twilio&#x27;s new CoPilot feature for Geo-Matching numbers in order to give a number to text that&#x27;s the same area code as the number it&#x27;s texting from and the sticky sender function that makes sure all texts are sent from the same number to the user instead of multiple numbers.<p>I&#x27;m also wanting to add some degree of NLP to help the operators.<p>If you guys like it please sign up!
======
squigglydonut
edit: rewriting the service and switching languages. We'll be back up later
this week and will keep you updated on progress.

